# benefits of Silver Nanoparticle



## Jeremy87 (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you guys know about Silver Nanoparticle? If yes, you're smart and if not you should know about it. Anyways Silver Nanoparticle is a colloidal silver particle which is used for many medical purposes like bronchitis, cholera, dysentery, diarrhea, etc. and they are also used for many skin disease problem like pimple, boil, etc. Nowadays Silver Nanoparticles are also being used as food supplements rather than other nutrition.

Göran : Edited post to remove link to food supplement reseller. This forum is about refining, not selling dubious food products.
I'm letting the post remain as it has got answers.


----------



## stihl88 (Nov 25, 2010)

Silver Nano particles also have a detrimental effect on good bacteria in our environment, more and more manufacturers are putting Silver Nano particles in household items such as Washing Machines, Socks and the likes with the intent on killing bacteria but the bad part about it is that the particles also go into our Eco system killing any bacteria good or bad that gets in it's way. We've lived with bacteria for millions of years, why try and change the game now


----------



## butcher (Nov 25, 2010)

silver has alway's been an antibiotic, and silver has always been around, why fear all our good germs will die, sounds like some of this new age thinking getting every one afraid we can make another Ice age, since when does man think he can controll the weather (for good or bad). I do not believe man can.

silver has been used as antibiotic and used as medicine for thousands of years, modern man has not come up with anything new here, just discovering what ancient man knew already. 

funny how we think we are so smart today and the cave man must had been dumb (or natives must be savages because they do not talk and dress like us).
truth may be it is we modern man who may be getting dumber. I never say education as a way to get smarter, as too much education makes a man loose his common sense, but education in the proper dose (understanding) can help one to come to wisdom.


----------



## Oz (Nov 25, 2010)

Locals around here used to keep their milk in the spring house in the days before refrigeration. They also used to put a silver dollar in each milk can, the milk lasted substantially longer before spoiling with the silver there than the cans without it.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 26, 2010)

Silver cutlery and serving dishes weren't just for show and with the advance in electroplating silver plated items became the norm in most restaurants and hotels for good reason.
It's the same reason copper door handles and knobs were commonly used in hospitals in the past it killed bacteria and now we use stainless steel and have problems with bacterial infections in hospitals! 
Nothing like advancements in technology :roll:


----------

